# VICIOUS BITE! OW!



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

Turnip's not a biter at all...or atleast I thought. I was feeding him small ****tail shrimp & all of a sudden he chmoped onto my finger (probably smelling of the shrimp) and refused to let go. Extremely painful. Tried not to panic, but it was brutal, then to add salt to the wounds, he balled up sucking my finger into that spikey void thet all retreat to. After a minute and a half he finally let go. He did not break the skin -at first - but after he let go, it began to welt & started to bleed afterwoords. Anyone experience this and should I get a tetnus shot?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

OUCH!! Hard way to learn not to hand feed. practice standard first aid (peroxide and a band aide) you should be fine.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, not a good idea to hand feed.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.bing.com/health/article/mayo ... ?q=tetanus

The above article is regarding tetanus so you can make your own decision.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> http://www.bing.com/health/article/mayo-123006/Tetanus?q=tetanus
> 
> The above article is regarding tetanus so you can make your own decision.


IMO getting biten by a pet hedgie is no reason for a tetanus shot :lol: .


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually, if you go in for a shot and say you've been bitten by a pet, they might take him into quarantine to make sure he doesn't have rabies or anything like that. I would say just take care of the bite and you should be okay


----------



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

yup. lesson well learned. too funny. Thanks for the tips.


----------

